# Sub £10 ceramics



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Found this while searching for ceramic applicators.

Apparently you can 'make the car more shining like new'

Gaddrt Car Cleaning Car Polish Rvision Paint Care Car Liquid Ceramic Coat Super Hydrophobic Glass Coating https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B075F2HB69/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_2733zbD0CGB4Y

Got to be worth a go for the ***** and giggles?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

considering the prep it takes to get your car ready for a ceramic coating I wouldn't fancy chancing it for the sake of £30-40


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You could always apply it to your exterior plastics and at that price for 30ml why not.
Worth a punt.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ordered.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes, the plastic was what I was thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

chongo said:


> Ordered.


Could have had 2 for that price - now Sub £5 from a amazon trader. FREE delivery. This is crazy.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I can find a 6 quid bottle (of something)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I can find a 6 quid bottle (of something)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I may actually give this ago on my motorcycle helmet 
Will be a good test bed


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product...ff4-e926d27e7d1b&pf_rd_r=YB6973V796SG8JAPHV7K £5.28 free delivery or http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-super...d=253144386162&_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850 £3.99 from china


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

*Sub tenner ceramics.*

Ordered at 3.99.

No way I'm paying 6 quid for a bottle of ceramic coating...

Think I'm going to coat the BBQ.

So for budget application. Make-up pads for application and old underpants for buffing off?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I’m going to get some & do my snap on box with it at £3.99


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

I make my own quick detailer using the silicon dioxide one,I have yet to try the Polysiloxane coating http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-super...029325?hash=item2842f4c50d:g:8SIAAOSwFzRZ3yJM in a quick detailer recipe, I would say treat these coatings like gen3 ceramic coating with regards to application and removal. Use a damp microfibre (short nap) for removal followed by a final wipedown with a plush microfibre


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Poly what??





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

There are two versions of this coating, Polysiloxane and silicon dioxide, yours I believe is the silicon dioxide version


----------



## The Rover (May 4, 2012)

Just ordered from Ebay for £3.99 including postage.
Got to worth a punt at that price.
Going to give it a try on my van's headlights.


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

I've ordered two from China. Gotta be worth a punt for gloss plastics etc!


----------



## pyro-son (Dec 12, 2016)

Waiting to see the results on black trim and headlights, I'm intrigued.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Tyres maybe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

titanx said:


> I make my own quick detailer using the silicon dioxide one,I have yet to try the Polysiloxane coating http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-super...029325?hash=item2842f4c50d:g:8SIAAOSwFzRZ3yJM in a quick detailer recipe, I would say treat these coatings like gen3 ceramic coating with regards to application and removal. Use a damp microfibre (short nap) for removal followed by a final wipedown with a plush microfibre


Interesting, may I ask how you make the QD? Cheers:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hope this thread gets updated with results, I'm intrigued


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Same here, interested to see whether it's as good as the posh brands without the markup or cheap for a reason.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I hope to get it in a couple of days as my postman has 3 bottles of it and has said I could have 1 so probably test it on the mrs car soon.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I’m not expecting great things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I bought a couple of bottles, so I'll give it a go on my winter wheels to see how it lasts. 

Surely it can't be that bad......

Cooks


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I’ll give a go on some plastics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

eBay seller doesn't post to us up here.......:wall:


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Look at the amazon listings?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

It's here!

Not tested yet but I'll get on it in December.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Solvent heavy smell or VOC free?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

sm81 said:


> Solvent heavy smell or VOC free?


Got mine today and no smell at all probably water:lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

chongo said:


> Got mine today and no smell at all probably water:lol:


Drink it and find out :doublesho


----------



## martec06 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is mine 
Another cheap coating, but looks good
















Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Anyone used it yet ? 
I bought some to do my wheels, but need to take them off to clean them properly, so not got round to it yet


----------



## shaunyshaun1234 (Jun 4, 2010)

I might have a blast on my b pillars today if I can be bothered to get the rotary out! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

The comments are worth a look...

It's a great channel to sub to, lots of great content. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

jon has done a video on that cheap ceramic stuff...worth a watch


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I've just posted that ^^^^ 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Martec06, where did you get your one from?


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I'll wait for Jons "Window" results


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Got some coming, cant wait to try it out, will be interesting to see the durability of this


----------



## O.P. (Jun 12, 2015)

Anyone that have used it that can comment on the durability etc.?
I plan to test it on the winter car but also have icon available which I already know performs rather well. 

Sendt fra min SM-A520F med Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

O.P. said:


> Anyone that have used it that can comment on the durability etc.?
> I plan to test it on the winter car but also have icon available which I already know performs rather well.
> 
> Sendt fra min SM-A520F med Tapatalk


I applied it 3 weeks ago to my work car. So far, holding out really well. This weekend's wash will tell the tale as the car is covered in road salt.

Cooks


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Mines has came but not had the weather at all to apply and doubt I will now! Looking like a spring thing for me.


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

I used it on my friend golf bonnet 4 weeks ago and still holding strong 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

so hows this going?

i ended up getting some, but the instructions aren't clear on how to apply and remove, conditions in which to use it and some strange sponge thing in it too


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> so hows this going?
> 
> i ended up getting some, but the instructions aren't clear on how to apply and remove, conditions in which to use it and some strange sponge thing in it too


Wrap the suede mf around the sponge to apply


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

how long do you leave it until buffing off? or do you not?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Allow the coating to flash off, (usually around 20 to 30 secs) and then buff off.

Remember to keep dry for at least 24 hours to allow all solvents to evaporate. Or after 30 to 60 mins apply something like C2 or reload to protect the coating while it dries.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> Allow the coating to flash off, (usually around 20 to 30 secs) and then buff off.
> 
> Remember to keep dry for at least 24 hours to allow all solvents to evaporate. Or after 30 to 60 mins apply something like C2 or reload to protect the coating while it dries.


hhhhmmm, could be a problem keeping dry, don't have a garage, :lol:


----------



## O.P. (Jun 12, 2015)

Anyone that have tried layering these cheap ceramics?
I have a single layer on my winter car and it is actually performing pretty well so far, but are wondering if using it again that I should consider using multiple layers.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

O.P. said:


> Anyone that have tried layering these cheap ceramics?
> I have a single layer on my winter car and it is actually performing pretty well so far, but are wondering if using it again that I should consider using multiple layers.


I'm not experienced with coating put I believe you top them with sprays rather than re coat with the ceramic coating.

Gonz.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

I layered a sub-£4 coating on my daughter C1 a couple of weeks ago. Left 24hrs between coats and had no issues... won't comment on durability as it's only been a couple of weeks.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

FDC back with his update on the cheapo ebay "ceramics"


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

I did 2 layers on a set of alloys, waited 24 hours between and had no issues with that, can’t really comment on durability yet as they have done around 200miles but so far they have hold up very nicely and been very very easy to clean. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm guessing when you say you left 24 hours between coats, you've been able to keep the car in a garage/unit/etc?

Sorry, that was FAO NornIron


----------



## tossi (Sep 22, 2009)

Yes I applied it to the alloys before they where put on the car. But yes it should be kept in the garage between coats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

That's where I'd have problems


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Sorry to bump an 18 month old thread but how did people get on with this?

Chongo, did you ever get around to trying yours out?


----------



## topgun23 (Jul 30, 2015)

Coated the mrs wheels in MR fix 9H today, will update with some results.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

My old man used it, I didn t use it after ruining my paint with armorall.

His car looks crap, so it didnt work.

I would however grab something like sonax wax 1 if i wanted a sealant that works or their long term aerosol product.


----------

